# 3 mile bridge



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Went out last night to fish for some snapper had nice hits on cut pinfish but was not able to hook him. I was using a 1/0 octopus hook and 15lb floro and 1/2oz sinker. I got hung up a few times. Any suggestions on how to hook them.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Coin_Guy said:


> Went out last night to fish for some snapper had nice hits on cut pinfish but was not able to hook him. I was using a 1/0 octopus hook and 15lb floro and 1/2oz sinker. I got hung up a few times. Any suggestions on how to hook them.


Sometimes depending on current free line your bait with no sinker and throw chum at the same time. And let all those pieces float with your bait on your hook and use 5/0-7/0 circle hooks. Let your bait just drift over the old bridge wreck. I believe 3mile is hit or miss with snapper.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty sure he is reffering to black snapper? They are picky eaters, least ammount of weight as possible, patience!!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh right well ive never caught one of those before. Not sure on a good technique there. I wonder if they taste any different?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not much diffrent. Smaller and sweeter IMO. Mangrove, black, grey all the same, I think?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

jaster said:


> Not much diffrent. Smaller and sweeter IMO. Mangrove, black, grey all the same, I think?


I find that mingos are kinda sweet tasting i almost like them better then red snapper.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Its been a while but I've caught black snapper on Carolina rigged live and frozen shrimp. Usually I just catch them trying to catch pinfish.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Man there was an old broken down dock on the icw around galvez that we used to fish for redfish and we couldn't keep the black snapper off the hooks but havnt fished it in years I don't even know if the dock is still there


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I seen a mangrove at sikes caught today.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I mean't the pier after 3 mile bridge with the light up statue. Today this guy caught a nice keeper mango snapper with a small live pinfish. I caught nothing but pig fish one pinfish about 3". toadfish and a small catfish.:thumbdown: I also shared bait with someone who decided to ask me for more bait after. :glare:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Usually with mangrove snapper you have to fish structure which just like grouper they will if possible go into a hole and hang you up. I've found that sometimes when I think I'm hung up if I pull the line by hand with gloves on I'm able to slowly pull the snapper out of the hole. Pulling by hand you can more easily feel if it's hung in hard structure or a fishes mouth. The only time I have caught mangrove in grass beds it has been cooler weather. Mostly caught on shrimp pieces and fresh is better. Also found if they are away from the structure they like to lightly nibble on the bait as you slowly pull it across the bottom.


----------

